# Heroes and Lords



## Ulysses1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there, bit of newbie to Warhammer and I haven't got my rulebook yet (tis due to arrive sometime soon, apparently...) and I'd like to clarify a few things on Heroes and Lords.

Firstly, what is the difference between the two? I'm use the 40K HQ unit but here there are two forms, what's going on there?

Secondly, I understand Heroes can join other units, is that the case with Lords as well?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ulysses1 said:


> Hi there, bit of newbie to Warhammer and I haven't got my rulebook yet (tis due to arrive sometime soon, apparently...) and I'd like to clarify a few things on Heroes and Lords.
> 
> Firstly, what is the difference between the two? I'm use the 40K HQ unit but here there are two forms, what's going on there?
> 
> Secondly, I understand Heroes can join other units, is that the case with Lords as well?


 hey there good to see a new warhammer player getting involved, I play both systems and it can get confusing between the two some times.

within warhammer you have lords and hero's, so main difference is lords are more powerful, if I remember each has a separate points allowance.

both lords and heros can join units.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ulysses1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey mate welcome to the forum.

Im not 100% sure but i think there is a points requirement before you can take a lord, so your army has to be a certain size first. 

Best to get a hero and a couple of cores to learn the rules and start playing.

What army are you thinking of playing?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Id advise against getting into warhammer at the minute. It is going through a massive overhaul; a really radical change to the core rules that have been only slightly tinkered with since as long as i've been in the game.

According to the rumours etc.


----------

